# busco codigos de control para control remoto daewoo



## nosferatuspacho (Ago 21, 2011)

saludos, estoy buscando los comandos de control que genera un control remoto para un teatro casero marca daewoo, en especifico el hc-4150.
Ya he leido sobre el protocolo de comunicacion que envia una direccion de 8 bits y un comando de igual magnitud http://users.telenet.be/davshomepage/daewoo.htm  e intento simularlo con un pic pero no conozco los codigos de control (como los de sony que determinan si es tv o vcr y el boton oprimido)  en realidad aprecio su ayuda.


----------



## nosferatuspacho (Sep 1, 2011)

Me gustaria enfatizar que el tema aparenta ser de otro lugar de  discusion asi que me gustaria describir un poco mas el dilema (tambien  quisiese poder cambiar el encabezado).

He encontrado una/s board  de dicho aparatejo, pues tiene de todo y me gustaria hecharle un vistazo  para ver que se puede hacer con ella o sus piezas 
El deleite en audio:
4 STA505 = amplificador dual clase D 50w/ch, tecnologia DDX (ampli digital)
1 STA308a = el que maneja los amplis
1 CS4360 = conversor D/A  24 bit 192kHz 6ch
1 AK5365 = c A/D 103dB 96kHz 24-Bit ADC with 5ch Selector
1 AK4117 = S/PDIF AES/EBU receiver 192kHz
aparte de un par de video:
1 a7660 = driver 75ohms 3ch
1 LA7952 = [SIZE=-1]Video sw for TV/VCR Use[/SIZE]
comandado  por un ES6629FD, tambien poderoso motor (no creo poder llegarle a hacer  algo), con toda la circuiteria para mecanismo de DVD.

Intento  simular el bloque display/teclado con un 16f88 que deberia ser un  PT6315, encargado de camellar el display fluorecente y detectar los  botones enviando el dato por un puerto que parece ser SPI (clk, dat,  stb, din) asi que a la fuerza he conseguido comunicarme con la board,  recibo un comando de encender el led std-by y una peticion de rastreo de  teclas (41x,FEx,42x) de manera que le envio el dato de el boton  oprimido (encender), ya con la fuente puesta arranca y aunque no tengo  el pickup optico a mano pues le puse fue un mecanismo normal y lo  acciona, asi que se ve en la pantalla del televisor DVD... Loading... No  disk etc...
Ahora, el problema es que presumo que al arrancar de  Std-by el micro (es6329) aumenta su velocidad y es imposible para el pic  seguirlo, o tal vez se queda callado a travez del puerto, pero no creo.  Mientra pensaba si un 18F con pll se bancaria este trabajo, recapacite y  recorde que la board tambien tiene la entrada del receptor iR de tres  pines (a travez del bus van los 5, gnd y regresa el iR) asi que seria  una labor menos dispendiosa ya que hasta la fuente le monte una  mientras, requeria +5 unsw, +5,+12,-12,+30 y no le puse los del display.

/*Me  extiendo demasiado, lo lamento*/ bueno, en eso estoy pensaba conseguir  el control pero no lo he logrado asi que en ultimas, pues simularlo con  pic no? asi que del mensionado protocolo mas arriba lo he intentado  bombardear con comandos consecutivos a travez de su entrada de iR  directo del pic, con la señal sin carrier(antes pensaba que eran una  direccion y un comando de 8bits pero parece que son de 7bits),  lamentablemente me falta info del receptor original, si invierte la  señal del control o no, de cuantas repeticiones requiere que comandos  (hasta dudo si sera el dichoso protocolo daewoo), he intentado mucho,  aun nada. 

Gracias si continua leyendo, entonces me gustaria recibir opiniones, sugerencias, criticas a ver si me logran dar una luz.


----------



## nosferatuspacho (Sep 8, 2011)

ps encontre esto (o mas bien lo encontre de nuevo) que dice tener codigos de control para daewoo, pero no se como interpretar la informacion, pienso que no es lo que busco pero bue....
http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/codes/daewoo/inctec/


----------



## nosferatuspacho (Sep 17, 2011)

Encontrado, tema cerrado, gracias por la atencion


----------

